# Male or female gyno?



## Switz1880 (Feb 29, 2008)

So I am trying to find  new ob/gyn since I recently moved out of Manhattan and don't want to keep trekking back to see my old doc.  She was just ok - I never felt really comfortable talking to her and now I am trying to decide whether I should see one of the male gynos by me since they got great reviews.  The things is, I've never been to a male gyno and am super shy.  Has anyone been to both a male and female doc and prefer one over the other?  Or how did you pick your doc?


----------



## ashleydenise (Feb 29, 2008)

I've been to both, and tho I feel like women understand what's going on 'down there' more, I kinda prefer a man! lol in my expierence, they're more gentle and seem to really listen to what you have to say. But at the same time, maybe I just haven't found a woman that I like yet! haha

Good luck!


----------



## captodometer (Feb 29, 2008)

If you choose a male gyno, your pelvic exam will be chaperoned by a female nurse.  But I've also had a female chaperone with a female gyno.  I think there's just lots of potential liability issues, so the the trend is towards having chaperones in general.

No problem with male versus female for me, as long as the male gyno isn't ancient.  My military entrance exam was done by this little old guy who was 80 if he was a day.  Nothing inappropriate; it was just weird


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 29, 2008)

I've had both. I don't know why men would want to be gynecologists...maybe its womb envy and the fact that women can do so many amazing things with their bodies that men can't.  I have had some really good men gynos but they do not understand what it is like to menstruate, lactate, etc, first hand. The women and some of the younger docs are often more medically conservative and less likely to remove healthy organs like uteruses just because there are lots of fibroids or bleeding. They are more likely to do less invasive procedures  (gynecology is a surgical sub-specialty, lets face it...) I work with gynecologic surgeons everyday-men and women-and sometimes you just got to ask around because you don't have the opportunity to work with them.


----------



## user79 (Feb 29, 2008)

I've never gone to a man for gyno exams, I just don't feel comfortable.


----------



## redambition (Feb 29, 2008)

i personally don't think it matters as long as you are comfortable with the doctor themselves.


----------



## amoona (Feb 29, 2008)

I've only had a woman gyno and would never go to a male gyno. I just don't feel comfortable with some strange guy shoving his hand up my whooha. When a woman does it it's still not a walk in the park but I'm a little more comfortable with it.


----------



## janwa09 (Feb 29, 2008)

I am not comfortable with a male doctor at all...having a male check out my nether regions seems really weird and uncomfortable even close to traumatic lol.  There was a male doctor who was supposed to give me an IE while I was in labor (it's an exam to check cervical dilation) and I refused and requested for a woman instead.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 29, 2008)

I think my issue is unconscious.  I prefer to go to a woman, because I had years of abuse as a child.  So, it's really difficult for me to even go to a doctor.  I cry every time I go.  I just have to talk through the tears.


----------



## little teaser (Feb 29, 2008)

i perfer a woman gyno for checkups and reg stuff, i feel more comfortable and comunicate better with a woman when it  comes to female issues
as far as who does the pap it doesnt really matter as long as there gental and im not picky about a ob, woman/male dont matter


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 29, 2008)

Mine is a man. He's been practicing all his life. He's quick, but thorough and I'm totally comfortable with him. I don't think age matters as long as knowledge is there.


----------



## frocher (Feb 29, 2008)

....


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't care, as long as s/he's accredited.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Feb 29, 2008)

I don't see male doctors period, regardless of their specialty. But then, I don't like being touched, particularly by men. 

I've heard a lot of people say that female ob/gyns aren't as gentle or as likely to listen but I've never experienced that. I feel like a female is more in tune with my parts since she has them as well.


----------



## britgrl (Feb 29, 2008)

I love my (male) gyno.  He is really nice, makes me feel really comfortable, listens really well.  I have had a lot of issues down there (endometriosis, cysts, pre-cancerous cells....the list goes on...lol) and I never stress about any of it because I know he does all my worrying for me.  He makes sure that my exams are regular (every 3-6 months ugh) and that any time there is something to be concerned about we talk through everything.  I have seen some of the female doctors in the office, and I just don't get the calm feeling that I get with my male doctor.  He is young and attractive, but his professionalism has out-weighed any uncomfortableness that I would have had.


----------



## athena123 (Feb 29, 2008)

For the female stuff, I really prefer a female doctor who understands how uncomfortable and vulnerable it makes me feel laying back on a table with my feet up in stirrups. I wish they'd find a less invasive way to conduct a yearly PAP and hope in the future all they'll have to do is pass a wand or something like that over my area for a complete exam. Yes, very Star Trek I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For the rest of my medical care, man or woman doesn't really matter. I've been seeing the same doc for years, he's a man but I still go to a female gyn.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 29, 2008)

I think I'd feel more comfortable with a female.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 29, 2008)

I had a young male doctor who would start sentences like "women your age.....blah blah blah." Like as soon as you pass childbearing age you become invisible, crumble,etc......
I had to gently re-educate him how to phrase a sentence so it didn't sound so....generalized and misogynistic.


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 29, 2008)

I've had both.  I prefer a woman just because they can relate to what's going on (if anything) in that area


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Feb 29, 2008)

Honestly I don't care. As long as they have the bit of paper that says they can do it, all is well. That goes for a general doctor as well.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 29, 2008)

Who are YOU more comfortable with? If you had a concern about 'down there' who would you feel more comfortable talking to?

I have had both male and female doctors and don't see much of a difference. Right now I go to a female gyno, and she's great.


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 29, 2008)

I've never had a male but I don't think it would bother me, it's only natural though to feel like a woman can relate to you more so you'd be more comfortable; as long as they're good at their job then I don't mind.


----------



## liv (Feb 29, 2008)

I've only ever gone to a female gynecologist, but my mother and a few older female relatives go to male gyn.  They've told me it's normal at first to only want a female doctor, but my mom said that once she had kids and had several nurses/doctors down there in her business, it didn't really matter to her anymore as to what their sex was.  I don't know if I'll ever change my mind, I would be extremely embarrassed to tell a young hot guy about my female problems, just out of my own insecurities.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 1, 2008)

i've only ever had women. I'd be embarrassed to have a guy because most of the time when I go to the doctor its for a problem....my ex bf had to see enough of all the gross stuff, i don't want another guy seeing it on top of that.

but I have a consultation for a breast reduction on march 10th and thats with a guy. I don't care. he is going to touch my boobs, and measure them and take pictures. the thought of it isn't bothering me.


----------



## *KT* (Mar 1, 2008)

If you're super shy and think you might feel embarrassed with a man (young hot, old, or otherwise) prodding around down there... then certainly stick with a woman.

I'd ask around to friends and coworkers.  You're bound to know someone who will give their ob/gyn a glowing recommendation.  I'd do it sooner than later though, as these are the ones that tend to take months to get in to see.  =/


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 1, 2008)

I prefer females definatly.  They seem to be more compassionate and they have smaller hands, lol.


----------



## Switz1880 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you all for your input, it's nice to get a few opinions and see how other people feel.  I did some research and found a woman who is about 10 years older than me and works by a great hospital in the area, which is important because I'd like to have children soon.   Thanks again!


----------



## lara (Mar 3, 2008)

I prefer male gyns. They're less hung up on the obstetrics aspect (I've found male doctors who are just gyns and don't practice obstetrics at all) and are more accepting and informative when I discuss plans for permanent birth control and sterilisation. The last female gyn I went to was all 'babies babies babies!' for the entire hour I was there and it was complete brain-melting torture.


----------



## triccc (Mar 3, 2008)

It really depends on what you are comfortable with. Until I was pregnant, I never had to go to a gyno. I heard many great things about the doctor I chose. And he is extremely easy to talk to. 
If you don't feel comfortable, you can always switch doctors.


----------

